# The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system !!



## liteglow (Jan 12, 2005)

Last update : 15.01.05


Hi, all persons that can give info about the X-Y scanners also known as galvo system\scanner /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
please post here and give /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif to all people that want to build a low-cost scanner system !
I start this post with all info i know so far!
And i hope that someday, this post will give all info to complete a XY-scanner system /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I will continue write here everyday i got my componets for my galvo\scanner system untill i have complete it !
(if there is anything wrong please correct it)

This is what we need:

1: PC\laptop so we can controll the set

2: Controller with the connection plug to printer port. 
(the controller is also known as DA converter?)

3: Drivers\amplifers that make strong signal to the galvo

4: 2 galvo scanners+mirror (faster is better)

5: Power supply

6: Laser

7: Software


That is what we need (yes?) 
This is the place i know where to get the stuff:

www.mylaserpage.de <- He sells a "cheap" set with galvo scanners (SLOW) + drivers to that scanners and a easy controller board with a paralell plug. 
And a small power supply.
i have tryed to buy from mylaserpage.de , but i got no respons from the seller /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


www.jmlaser.de <- sells THIS SET for 399eur (ok price) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
(i have order that one, no problem)

This set got the galvo scanners (ok FAST to begin with) and there is drivers there for the scanners! 
But there is no Controller board for the pc to use with the drivers /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif 

So then we need a controller board!

http://www.laserillusions.com/ <-- There can we get a controller system to use with the PC !
but the price is $749 and that is to mutch i think!!

I have ordered the controller board+power supply from mylaserpage.de /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

So is the software... no problem go to pangolin.com and buy LG2000 software $3000 dollar ..
Oh damn.. this was a low cost project /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
The software i got no is popelscan, u can download from my site : http://home.monet.no/~bjornaro/diverse/Laser/
I will put all my free-laser-software on that URL /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


So far this is the status og my project:

Laser: PGL-III
Galvo: ¤ordered from jmlaser.com¤
Controll board: mylaserpage.de
Power supply: jmlaserpage.de
Software: popelscan






I hope this post can be helpful, and that all this writing was just a waste of time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

(i will edit this post everytime i got more info about my project)


----------



## Quazar (Jan 12, 2005)

With regard to the computer board for laser scanning systems, I know somebody who is currently developing a USB dongle that will link your PC to the scan driver cards. This project will be a few months before it is completed though.


----------



## Quazar (Jan 12, 2005)

You can get a free demo version of Lasermax software from here.
http://www.lasernet.com/software.htm


----------



## LeaKeD (Jan 12, 2005)

Where did you get the GLP-III from how much was it in US dollors and where do you live ?


----------



## sbk (Jan 13, 2005)

Do you ordered the optional power supply for the M6008 from jmlaser? If not your power supply need symetrical +12V/-12V.

Also for the controller board (I call it X/Y output card), you will certainly soon receive a response from mylaserpage.de. 
You have to know that he is actually developping an USB output card, with 12 bits output and 4x8 bits for R,G,B. This card will fit to LDS software (laserdesignstudio.com, a 600 euros software) or Popelscan. 

The controller is also known as D/A converter (not A/D). This card convert the numeric signal from your computer to an analogic signal, which is needed by the galvos to be positionned at the desired position. Also the output card from mylaserpage.de is a 8 bits card => you have 255 different positions for your galvos. I think the galvos will be more accurate with a 12 bits output card (4095 positions) ?


----------



## liteglow (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes then i need a power supply /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 
What is "symetrical +12V/-12V" i got a power supply adjustable from 0-30v can that one do the job? 

[ QUOTE ]
"jmlaser.com" We are currently developing a controller for PC (USB-interface), but the driver software
is not finished. It will be finished beginning of February.
It will run with the Mamba software from Medialas and a small software from
www.mylaserpage.de 

[/ QUOTE ] 



[ QUOTE ]
*LeaKeD said:*
Where did you get the GLP-III from how much was it in US dollors and where do you live ? 

[/ QUOTE ]
If u take the time to read other place on the forum u will find out !


----------



## sbk (Jan 13, 2005)

No you have to have one Gnd, one +12V and one -12V pin on your power supply... That is "symetrical".

[ QUOTE ]
"jmlaser.com" We are currently developing a controller for PC (USB-interface), but the driver software 
is not finished. It will be finished beginning of February. 
It will run with the Mamba software from Medialas and a small software from 
www.mylaserpage.de 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Yes, the guy of mylaserpage.de (called Guido), work with jmlaser to develop this product. He also said that it will work with LDS software, and as you say, with Mamba too.


----------



## SpyderUrT (Jan 16, 2005)

Just to let you know- my friend and I are following your project very closely, so this FAQ is definetly not going to waste. 
A few things: 
1. Do you think it would be better if we waited for jmlaser.com to have their USB controller?
2. Popelscan is great, but I'm having a little difficulty with the German...oh well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
3. If I got the M6008 and their USB controller from jmlaser.com, and the power supply from mylaserpage.de, would I have everything I needed? (alternatively, if the answer to question #1 is 'no', then I would substitute the jmlaser USB controller for the mylaserpage printer port controller)

4. and, a less important question: if i got all the stuff from question #3, would i be able to hook it up to pangolin software, or does that require a completely different setup?

Sorry if my post over-complicated, but thanks again for the FAQ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## liteglow (Jan 16, 2005)

Ì think usb is better than printer port (usb is very plug`n play) 
But if u wait to i get my controller board, i can tell u more exatly how it works /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif and at that time there is more info about the USB board i guess....

answer to 3. is yes ..
but u need software /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
pangolin is NOT cheap !!!


Cool that someone watching my project /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif just remember that i did now nothing when i started this, so it`s all new to me!
But very funny /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

i wil continue to update when i get my components (2-3 weeks i guess)


----------



## sbk (Jan 16, 2005)

USB is very useful since you don't have parallel port on the new notebooks pc, like me. And it will be a 12 bits card (vs 8 bits for the parallel) which is 16 times more precise!
And with the parallel port controller you can only use Popelscan, or Mamba software (not free) from medialas.de. Although Mamba didn't work very well with this controller on my configuration (blanking problem).
The USB device may work with : LDS, Popelscan, certainly Mamba and Mamba Black ("open hardware" software), maybe more.
But I think the USB controller will be more expensive, I don't know how many exactly.

But this parallel card works very well and is relatively "plug and play". You just have to select the right configuration (HEX 378) on Popelscan and it works.

You don't have the last version of Popelscan? I have the v3 version, and all is in english...

You don't need a power supply from mylaserpage.de if you buy the USB controller from JMLaser, this power supply is only for the parallel card.


----------



## liteglow (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanx for info sbk /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SpyderUrT (Jan 16, 2005)

OK sbk, you have definetly piqued my interest with that- mylaserpage.de only has version 2.9 of popelscan. I will look now to see if i can find v3, but if you could link it to me or send it that would be excellent.
as for the USB controller- since you said it would not be necessary to buy a power supply with it, that simplifies things as well. i will try to ask jmlaser about pricing and availability of the usb controller.


----------



## sbk (Jan 16, 2005)

You're welcome liteglow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Once you got your M6008 system, I think it will be good that we share our experience and config to obtain the best of these scanners, and the lasershow files we created, do you agree?
I will put a complete guide on my website to set up operations and tune up the M6008, and all my lasershow files (Popelscan) to download (.mot files) if it's interesting someone...

SpyderUrt> you can find the v3.0e here : http://www.mylaserpage.de/down/popelscan.zip
It's signaled as version 2.9 as the website.

I think the future USB controller will use usb voltage to work, so don't need of an external power supply.
The mylaserpage power supply is to use with the MOT1 stepper motors, and also used with the parallel board.

Also I'm interested to hear the price of the USB controller!


----------



## SpyderUrT (Jan 16, 2005)

Excellent- This program is a lot easier to understand now! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I am waiting for a response from jmlaser for pricing and stuff.
If the USB controlled system indeed runs from laptop power that would be infinetly cool because the system could be set up anywhere and not be tied to a wall outlet!


----------



## liteglow (Jan 16, 2005)

one month.. then the USB device is complete /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I maybe upgrade someday with the USB .... 

sbk: Yes ofcourse must we share files /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I want to figure out if there is any other software to use..

What i want to do is to create a laser show with a MP3 (audio) music file at the same time...
A laser animaton that last 4min, if the song is 4 min /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sbk (Jan 16, 2005)

SpyderUrt : ok you don't need a power supply for the controller card, but you still need a power supply for the M6008 scanners, and this item runs from 220V (or the voltage you have from your country wall outlet). 
I bought that from jmlaser for 25 euros. M6008 needs +12, -12 and Gnd with 500mA per scanner, so I don't think that you can runs M6008 from laptop power. Maybe with a big battery if you really don't want to use 220V.é..

liteglow, you can try mamba software from www.medialas.de, there's a free demo (full program with only 30 sec running on scanners).
You can create your show with mp3 with popelscan without problems I think.
If you want to learn about Popelscan go to www.laserfreak.net under the forum, there's a Popelscan forum.


----------



## SpyderUrT (Jan 16, 2005)

sbk: thats fine, im not exactly too disappointed  USB is still cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Could you please look at this analysis of your projector and tell me if ive got it right, and which parts i would not need if i were to get the usb system? (if you know)
http://spyder.astyrrian.com/general/scanner%20labels.JPG


----------



## sbk (Jan 17, 2005)

About the cable to the laser power supply : yes it's the blanking cable which turn the laser on and off. I don't know exactly how to do that on your PGL but you have to do some control electronics (like optocoupler) which allow current to go to the PGL, or not. This is what you got from the blanking output : 5V (laser on) or 0V (laser off). With this 5V you can power up the optocoupler, and also you can close the circuit of the GLP to turn it on.
One question however : does your PGL support blanking without exploding? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

The electronic device on the right is the power supply of the M6008. You need it.

The only thing you don't need if you have an usb controller, is the little power supply from mylaserpage.


----------



## SpyderUrT (Jan 17, 2005)

Interesting. So next month i can go to jmlaser.com and get everything from them at once (m6008 with control board and power supply, and the usb controller). 
(Just to make sure i wouldnt be missing anything)
As for the PGL-III, I'm not sure of anything since its still en route to me, but from the schematics, it has a "remote switch" on the back. I dont know if this has anything to do with this or not, but i hope it does  
Liteglow- your laser is a GLP-III. Im sorry if i should know this already, but is that the same as the PGL-III, or is it a completely different laser?


----------



## sbk (Jan 17, 2005)

It's ok you aren't missing anything.

I think you can connect your GPL like that : 





With controller blanking output connected at pin 1 and 2 (with the right resistor), and connect the two sides of the remote switch to pin 3 and 4.
So when blanking is on, the LED will light the phototransistor and this will act like the remote switch, and light up the laser.
Just not sure about the frequency : it had to be in the 10 kHz range...


----------



## liteglow (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

hehe sorry.... i did write some wrong.. pgl glp lgp...
I got the PGL-III from CNILASER /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
And i dont think there is anyway to have blanking on this laser !
Becouse when i turn it on.. the light slowly get stronger the first 2 seconds !

So any blanking on the battery\power supply to PGL will only make it get weak... 

I was thinking about putting a fysic device for blanking (?) 
Like a relay ore something that block the beam !?


----------



## sbk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

Yes you can add an extra scanner for the blanking, but your controller card must have a third output for it. And the cost of the 3rd scanner...

When you do blanking, you have to warm the laser and after begin blanking. The blank period only last a few milliseconds or less, so the laser don't have enough time to cool and the power stay stable. Maybe the PGL can support blanking, maybe not. You have to try to verify...


----------



## sbk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

OR you can stop the beam with your hand, it's the cheaper method /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## SpyderUrT (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

Yeah sbk, i'll go with the cheaper method- after all, my lightning-quick reflexes are more than fast enough to handle such a job...without even getting toasted by the laser! 
just kidding 
anyway, I'll have to wait until the PGL-III gets here for me to know for sure


----------



## sbk (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

Also I can say to you that the USB controller will be about 360 euros! It's more expensive than what I was thinking, but I think it's worth the money...

Now I work together with Guido (mylaserpage.de) on Popelscan to add new features /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## liteglow (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

I searching for some pangolin software /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif becouse popelscan\mamba and all the other software i have searched do not got the application i want !

I dont need to make sweet animations of birds and drawings of other graphics..
I want to make effects combine with music !

so sbk: if u are working on popelscan PLEASE make it possible to se the timeline of a 4minute long mp3 song, so i can make a "animation" with effects toghether with the audio file !! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Thanx


----------



## liteglow (Jan 20, 2005)

The payment is done now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Controller board + power supply from www.mylaserpage.de 112 EUR <--- EDIT: 112 EUR 

Galvo scanner and driwers from www.jmlaser.de
424 EUR

I hope the shipping is fast /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Is there somebody that have discoverd any new laser show software?

SBK: do u got any files to use at popelscan ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (Jan 20, 2005)

wow, thats a big total /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
still way over my budget /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

im still looking into making my own boards from the schematics posted in another thread.

I expect vids as soon as your done ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## sbk (Jan 20, 2005)

Why you paid 199 EUR for the items of mylaserpage.de??
I paid 120 EUR for controller board, power supply, MOTs and mirrors...
Yes I have many files but I have to set up on my website, but I just installed my new laptop pc and I have to reconfigure all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## jtice (Jan 20, 2005)

sbk,

You payed $155 for your setup???? 

PLEASE tell me what, and where you got it!!!
and it works with popelscan ??

The only other thing I need are the galvos??
Wheres the cheapest galvos I can get?


----------



## sbk (Jan 20, 2005)

Jtice, 150$ was just for the X/Y output card (controller) and his power supply, with two stepper motors and mirrors, which fit with Popelscan. With that it's a great configuration to begin with laser show... But you have to build the motors mount, and do all the wiring.

But after that I buyed M6008 closed loop galvos at 399 EUR to replace the very slow stepper motors. The system is still compatible with Popelscan...

If you project to buy other galvos to use with this controller card, you can buy only the controller card with power supply, it will cost you less (60 EUR I think)


----------



## jtice (Jan 20, 2005)

sbk,

I cant spend 399 EUR on galvos any time soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

BUT, you say that for $150 + the popelscan software, is everything I will need to get started???

Can you give me an idea on what sort of things I can do with it?
I dont expect to do really cool looking detailed graphics, but, is it at least enough to write words, and some simple shapes, adn scanning effects?


----------



## sbk (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes you have everything to get started with the Laserscanning Starter Kit, if you can do the rest by yourself. But, now the price seems to have increased, 150 EUR... Look at mylaserpage.de.

You have some pictures on mylaserpage.de of the scanning beams, it's only effective for beams and some very simple graphics (circle, square, geometrics...) but not very precise. But you can have fun, it's pc controlled!

You can draw 1-2 letters, not words...


----------



## jtice (Jan 20, 2005)

oops, i forgot to ask,,,

sbk, the video you posted of yours, drawing the music notes etc,,, was that AFTER the 399 EUR galvos were added?
Or was that with the $150 setup?

Is it possible for you to show me a vid of what the $150 setup can do?

THANKS alot !

~John


----------



## SuperBert (Jan 20, 2005)

im not sure what the deal is, but ive tried accessing mylaserpage.de from two different computers now, and both take me to an error page.... whats the deal? does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## jtice (Jan 20, 2005)

ah, i see, that anwers my other post, that vid must have been after the upgrade.
Man, those galvos are expensive /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Can the stock setup do a fairly wide angle beam patern?

No matter what I do, I can NOT get that page to load,,,
I have tried on serveral computers also. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I would really like to look at it though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## sbk (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes of course my video was made with the 399 eur closed loop galvos /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif
I have some short vids of the MOTs (150$) if you want, tomorrow on my website (now to bed, it's late here sorry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif)

You are welcome!


----------



## jtice (Jan 20, 2005)

sbk,

if you could post a vid or two tomorow that would be GREAT !!!
THANKS ALOT !!!!

Also, you said I just need to wire it up.
You mean just wire the boards together? some simple soldering etc.? Thats no problem at all for me.
Is there much involed in getting the software to work with it?

~John


----------



## liteglow (Jan 20, 2005)

popelscan and the system from mylaserpage.de is perfect /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

did u se my EDIT! the price for powersuply+ controller board was not 199, but only 112 EUR (including shipping to norway)


----------



## jtice (Jan 20, 2005)

liteglow,

I cant access that page /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif no matter what I do.
Can you at least host, or email me the popelscan program?

I would really like to look at that site, I dont understand why it wont display. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## liteglow (Jan 20, 2005)

http://home.monet.no/~bjornaro/diverse/Laser/

popelscan 3,0


----------



## lili22 (Jan 21, 2005)

I am agree, but i am confused that it is a fake or true link ?

Thanks...


----------



## jtice (Jan 21, 2005)

Its real, other ppl can view it, and I guess liteglow even ordered from them

I need to look at the site though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I want to order a scanner kits also, but would like to see the info on it.

Liteglow, thanks alot for hosting popelscan !!
Im at work now, but I will download it as soon as I get home, thanks alot.


----------



## sbk (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Jtice, here is a small video of some effects you can do with the MOT's at 150$...
http://sbk.phalkin.com/MOTs_compile.avi


----------



## jtice (Jan 21, 2005)

sbk thanks alot !!!!!!!!

PM on the way ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Bengal (Jan 23, 2005)

I dont know if anyone has seen this, but It seems to be a nice little EXTREEEEEMLY inexpensive X - Y for those on a paper route budget /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Not professional by any sense but seems to get the theory across.
http://spt06.chez.tiscali.fr/00/lasers.htm


----------



## sbk (Jan 29, 2005)

For those that are interested, there are my MOTs files for downloading on my website...


----------



## SpyderUrT (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh wow sbk, i JUST looked at your website and saw the MOT files there, then i looked at forum pages 2-8 looking for this thread to post a thank you--and at the same time you posted here about them! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
Anyway, thanks for putting the MOTs and the new pics up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## sbk (Jan 29, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
You're welcome!


----------



## liteglow (Jan 29, 2005)

If there anybody else here that got any POPELSCAN (mot) files to share ???!? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I cant se to get the MP3+mot file to work :\


----------



## SpyderUrT (Feb 1, 2005)

Has anyone tried asking CNI about whether the PGL-III can do blanking output? They may say the same thing that sbk said (and since I'm not an expert with electronics I don't fully understand it), or they might just say no. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif It's still worth a try though.


----------



## liteglow (Feb 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*SpyderUrT said:*
Has anyone tried asking CNI about whether the PGL-III can do blanking output? They may say the same thing that sbk said (and since I'm not an expert with electronics I don't fully understand it), or they might just say no. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif It's still worth a try though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i have study my glp and i dont think there is anyway to do blanking with it !

If so... i must open the laser and disconnect the diode wires into a relay ! 

And i think the diode is very fragile ??


----------



## peteroid (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

Have been following this theread with interest. Don't know whether this has been posted on this site before, but the following is a link to a fully home built set of closed loop galvo's, servo amps, stand alone controller and laser picture software. The electronics are not for the faint hearted, but the performance at 12k pps @ 20 deg is remarkably good and usable up to 18K pps @ 8 degrees. 

http://elm-chan.org/works/vlp/report_e.html

If you didn't want to build the full controller, I am sure the galvo's and servo amps could be interfaced to the PC driver software you guys are using. 

If you make the galvo's, be sure to look at the Forum (BBS) and read post 
#3670 "shaft with magnets" 
for a better description of using the Neodymium magnets from an old hard disk.

Let you know how I go

Pete


----------



## liteglow (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

welcome petroid /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Yes i have seen that page befoore.. but it`s to hard for me to solder a setup like that :\
The people living on the other side of the planet got the skillz to do that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

I`m reciving my laser hardware soon i hope (it shoud have been here last week!!) 
I will post images when i recive all my parts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## WildRice (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

I just put up 2 GSI scanners on ebay. I will put the link in B/S/T other auctions.

Jeff


----------



## SpyderUrT (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

Hey! I was looking at jmlaser.com and there is a new product- EasyLase USB. Obviously this must be the USB controller we have been waiting for! 
I will email them soon to ask them about price and whether or not it will work with popelscan and the M6008 they sell. 
What do you guys think? 

http://www.jmlaser.com/products_english/easylase_usb_kurzinfo.html


----------



## LaserMod (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif again.


----------



## liteglow (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

i dont know for "sure" the cost, but i think it was like 200-300EUR (?) 

Anyway YES the USB controller works out perfect with the popelscan /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sbk (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

I already have one Easylaser USB controller on the way to my home /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
I will make a review when I receive it. But it looks very capable : USB 1.1, 12bits precision to the galvos (instead of 8bits for the parallel DAC of mylaserpage.de), ILDA output connector (DB25), possibility to update the firmware by USB, compatible with LDS, Mamba or Mamba Black, and I think Popelscan.


----------



## sbk (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

I forgoted to add : I have added some tips for a better use of Popelscan on my website...


----------



## Kingjamez (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

Anybody know if the Easylaser USB can output to the servo amplifier/galvo on elm-chan.org posted above? I've already started building the galvo and would love to be able to use it on the USB controller.


-Jim


----------



## sbk (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

Yes I think, because the Easylase just give an +X/-X and +Y/-Y signal. It's a standard signal to drive all the existing galvos. BUT, like all the other galvos, you have to build the right amplifier which interpret the signal from the Easylase and amplify it, and then send it to the galvos...


----------



## liteglow (Feb 19, 2005)

i have finally complete this system now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
and i have made a update to help all other out there that wonder howTo make a laser scanner /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
i have put toghether the complete set at this URL (including alot of pictures)
http://www.photonlexicon.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=181#181


----------



## sbk (Mar 4, 2005)

I received and made work the Easylase USB controller and the Mamba 2004 software! Works very nice, perfect hardware... I updated my laserpage for those are interested /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## liteglow (Mar 4, 2005)

SBK: what was the total price for the USB card ??


----------



## sbk (Mar 4, 2005)

250 euros... But not sure that it was the final price. 
And Mamba 2004 is very very nice, especially for the price!! You can do infinity of effects, beams, etc...
Easylase + Mamba 2004 + my new smoking machine + hardstyle music : IT ROCKS!!! You will have some videos soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## sbk (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi, my first lasershow with Mamba + easylase + my new fog machine is in video on my website, direct link here ! Enjoy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Liteglow> thanks for your mail with your laserhow, but I just forgoted to answer you, sorry, so I do it now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

And how works your scanning system?


----------



## jtice (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

Looks great Seb !! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

How are you not cooking your camera doing that?

Cant wait for my scanner to arrive /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## sbk (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: The FAQ post howTo make a X-Y scanner system*

The beam are just moving too fast, and the fog eat a lot of power too... So there's no problem for the camera. Of course my eyes were under the beams /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Don't forget to tell me when you receive your mot's!


----------



## liteglow (Mar 12, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*sbk said:*
Hi, my first lasershow with Mamba + easylase + my new fog machine is in video on my website, direct link here ! Enjoy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Liteglow> thanks for your mail with your laserhow, but I just forgoted to answer you, sorry, so I do it now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

And how works your scanning system? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi again.. 
Sweet video of the show /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

My system is working perfect..
I just orderd a new DB25 cable to the DAC.. 
And soon i got the NEW laser from spec a 200mW laser head with blanking /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

I download the Mamaba demo, seems great but i`m not sure howto make beams effect and more... 
think i need more time practise ! 
Maybe i buy it ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

